# Amano Acclimation



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

So the Amano deal went down very well. I feel a bit bad for the nice girl at A&E that had to net out and count all 100+ shrimp but that's her job, right? Matt said he had difficulty keeping them alive for very long and Jack mentioned a similar problem today when I arrived at Rob's house. We agreed that a very slow, gradual "float" was best. Mine have been floating since around 4pm with 20ml of tank water being added every 15min. So far there is only one DOA, but it was already dead when I left Rob's house. I'm not sure how long I'm going to keep this up, but it's going to be at least 10pm before I consider putting them in the tank. Now normally when I get fish from my cousin's shop, I just dump everything into my tank, water and all. Should I add the A&E store water too or strain the shrimp off in a plastic colander? The cherry barbs and marci rainbows were netted out with no store water added to their respective tanks.

I would like to hear from Matt, Damon, and Russ on their experience with acclimating their new shrimp.


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Troy McClure said:


> Should I add the A&E store water too or strain the shrimp off in a plastic colander?


I'm not nearly as careful as you, but then I haven't had great luck with them in the past. I floated the bag for 10 mins., then poured them into a bucket. I put in half a cup of tank water every 15 minutes for an hour, then poured them and the water into a net over a sink and then lowered them into the tank with the net. It's been since Wednesday and I've lost 4 out of 24. They turn pink when dead and look like shrimp cocktail. :-({|=

-Russ


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Just now starting to acclimate my shrimp. I had some visitors when I got home so I am behind schedule! I am drip acclimating them as I metioned before...airline tied across the center brace adding a few drops of water per second. 

For the more definitive stuff, the Total Dissolved Solids (TDS) of both the shrimp water and the bag of sample water were 651 ppm and the pH was 6.98! I would assume A&E adds Neutral Regulator (phosphate based I believe) or some other type of buffer to adjust the pH of their water. We would need someone who lives close by to confirm their resting tap water pH. 

For comparison, my tap water has a TDS of around 230 ppm (including 6ppm of a phosphate based buffer) and a rested pH of about 7.4, so there is definately something building up in the water at the store. The tank they are going into has about half the TDS and a pH of 6.2. 

Anyways, I am slowly acclimating my shrimp and hope to have some better results than the last time. Last time, I used a similar method as Russ described.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I have mine on the drip method now...much easier. In about a half hour I'll drain off half the water and go to about midnight.

---update---

Morning has come and no pinkies (dead amanos)!!

I did three drip cycles spanning 8 hours then drained them into a plastic colander before putting them in the tank. While they were in the bag I put a few small pieces of Haikari algae wafer in, then some shrimp and algae food was added to the tank shortly after I added them around midnight. I'll try to keep a close eye on them and record any losses.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Found one pinky a little while ago...lots of moltings everywhere.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Going to stop by Matt's today for pickup (and delivery). Didn't get home till 1:00am this morning. Long tournament event and delayed starting times were the 2 factors.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Did a 1/3 WC last night, will do another 1/4 WC on Wednesday. Found another pinky at lights-on today but, on the bright side, I was able to watch a female cherry drop her eggs... Hopefully the Amanos get to breeding like the cherries!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I've only found one Amano that didn't make it. The key word here is "Found"  I haven't been paying as much attention to the tanks since Chloe was born. Fortunately, she doesn't cry very much so I have more time than I expected to have.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

MatPat said:


> Fortunately, she doesn't cry very much


Truely, you have been blessed!


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Saw the first pic on the hospital webpage. She's so cute!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

How are your shrimp doing, Damon? No pinkies over here today, thankfully. Molting has reduced quite a bit as well.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I still have the what was left when I picked them upfrom Matt. Standard drip acclimation. Haven't seen them this morning. Lights are not on.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Does everyone still have their Amano Shrimp?

I seem to have a lot of mine in the tank...too many to count so I think the drip acclimation was a success. I lost a total of 2...2 that I could find anyways


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

MatPat said:


> Does everyone still have their Amano Shrimp?
> 
> I seem to have a lot of mine in the tank...too many to count so I think the drip acclimation was a success. I lost a total of 2...2 that I could find anyways


Ditto...I've only pulled two amanos and one cherry. The long drip was worth the time.


----------

